# DCOM got error "2148007941" from the computer when attempting to activate the server



## LiveLife (May 19, 2011)

Hello,

I have a old 32 bit app that uses DCOM to communicate between different pieces. It works well on XP. When trying to test if it can run on Windows 7 64 bit, I get the following error: " DCOM got error "2148007941" from the computer 10.70.201.210 when attempting to activate the server:{07FA437B-EE22-11D4-A32B-00C04F6F7261}. I have tried the following:

1. Turn off UAC.
2. Check user permission on the server for Remote Launch etc.
3. Given explicit permissions to Windows\Registration folder and .clb file under it (as per one of the posts on DCOM issues)

Has anyone run into similar problem and got it resolved?

Thanks!


----------



## LiveLife (May 19, 2011)

Additional Info: If all pieces are on single machine, it works well on Windows 7. When the components are on different machines, I get the error. I am logging in to both machines with a network login that is part of Admin group. All components are set to Run As Admin.


----------



## centauricw (Jun 26, 2010)

Be sure the Windows Firewall is not blocking the program. You might need to add an exception.


----------



## LiveLife (May 19, 2011)

Windows Firewall is turned off.


----------



## LiveLife (May 19, 2011)

I found a Microsoft utility that checks if DCOM connection between 2 machines works and tried it. The result was that it is not working. Now, DCOM is already enabled on both machines. So still looking for answers.


----------

